# Plant suggestions for Central TX



## happyflorencebees (May 1, 2014)

You aren't far from me. I'm "just down the road" in Florence. Your list of wildflowers sounds perfect. On our property, the bees are currently enjoying the Indian Blankets, a little wild vine with pink flowers, and salvia gregii (sp?). They also really like vitex and lavender, of course. I have several Texas sage and when it blooms, I can hear the bees through the windows. We have a wild vine called Ivy Treebine that provides lots of nectar during the hot summer months when not much else is blooming. White and pink mist bush plants are a favorite during the fall. I'm hoping my kidneywood will bloom this summer. Not sure about the bottlebrush. The native persimmon are a favorite in early spring. Don't clear all the prickly pear, though: the flowers provide lots of pollen and nectar. 

Here's a website with a list of good plants for bees in Central Texas: http://www.klru.org/ctg/resource/attracting-bees-to-your-yard-and-garden/ 

I've been working on the plants in our bee yard for a couple of years and it's doing well with the nice rain we've had this spring and early summer.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Hubam clover, white and yellow sweet clover, white dutch clover, chicory, birdsfoot trefoil, purple prairie clover, alfalfa... those should all do well in Texas I think... a mixture would allow you to find out what thrives and what doesn't.


----------



## Jecsd1 (May 20, 2014)

happyflorencebees said:


> You aren't far from me. I'm "just down the road" in Florence. Your list of wildflowers sounds perfect. On our property, the bees are currently enjoying the Indian Blankets, a little wild vine with pink flowers, and salvia gregii (sp?). They also really like vitex and lavender, of course. I have several Texas sage and when it blooms, I can hear the bees through the windows. We have a wild vine called Ivy Treebine that provides lots of nectar during the hot summer months when not much else is blooming. White and pink mist bush plants are a favorite during the fall. I'm hoping my kidneywood will bloom this summer. Not sure about the bottlebrush. The native persimmon are a favorite in early spring. Don't clear all the prickly pear, though: the flowers provide lots of pollen and nectar.
> 
> Here's a website with a list of good plants for bees in Central Texas: http://www.klru.org/ctg/resource/attracting-bees-to-your-yard-and-garden/
> 
> I've been working on the plants in our bee yard for a couple of years and it's doing well with the nice rain we've had this spring and early summer.


Thanks for the info. It's nice to hear from someone 10 miles away. I. Right near Briggs. Also thanks for the link to the KLRU site. That'll be really helpful.


----------



## Needo (Sep 10, 2013)

You might try some Russian Sage. It blooms early summer through late fall. Also bees like cactus blooms in my area. The only problem with cactus blooms besides the cactus is that the blooms don't last very long.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would think the prickly pear would be good... native plums are certainly good.


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

You might want to research New Zealand clover. Drought resistant, spreads by seed and runners. Low growing, annual flowers with a long season, especially if you can mow once or twice.


----------



## Jecsd1 (May 20, 2014)

I'll look into that. Thanks.


----------

